# Beginner's luck, sort of.



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Well not really a beginner but considering how long it's been since I've bowhunted, I should qualify.

Anyway, my youngest boy really enjoys archery and has been asking questions about deer hunting with a bow alot lately so my wife tells me I really should take him hunting. Now what better excuse to get back into it then that? I can't quite remember but I think the last time I bowhunted was before he was born. 

This weekend we decided to give it a go and low and behold things worked out. Even though he can't quite pull a big enough bow to do it himself yet, my new bowhunting goodluck charm was happy with the results.









Dad and his new archery buddy:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats!

So... tell us the story! Was it a sneak? Did he help you spot him? What technique did you use? Details man!



Ryan


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks like some happy hunters in those pics!
Nice job!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. Good on you for getting another youth hooked!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I still remember the first bowhunt my dad took me on. I have been at it for 10 years now. Congrats!


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Our strategy for the night was to sit in a small patch of cattails found on some CRP ground and wait for the deer to pass by. We had an awesome night having two grouse spend a couple of hours in the same patch of cattails we were in and only spooked when we went to look for the arrow. Also saw a pheasant, some ducks and geese, 10 other deer, and one ol' **** that waddled on past us without even knowing we were there. The boy wanted me to take the **** but I didn't want to wreck any chances we might have for a deer and was glad I didn't do it although it was rather tempting.

Anyway, the buck came in behind us along with another bigger buck but the bigger one never offered me a shot. The wind had died down shortly before these bucks made an appearance and it didn't take me long to remember why I didn't used to hunt much until after a good frost as the mosquitoes about ate us alive! So the deal was do I wait and see if the bigger buck comes closer or shoot the other buck which is still my largest bow kill. Obviously the phrase one in the hand is better then two in the bush stuck with me. Although he wasn't able to see the shot he heard the arrow hit and was REALLY excited. Pretty sure there will be at least one more archer in the family.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you said you were in a cattail slough, what did you use for cover? How far from the edge were you? Were the deer traveling thru the slough or along it when they came? Must be a rush to have them come by so close on the ground.......how far was the shot btw?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's great. He is hooked for life now.......You ruined him!! He is doomed to a life of pursuing white tails witha bow!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

It was just a small patch of cattails that we stepped in just a couple of steps and packed things down so we didn't make noise when we moved yet we had a light screen of plants to help hide us.

The deer were moving past the stand of cattails, not through them and the shot was about 40 yards. We had a doe at 12 yards at one point that I intended to shoot to show the boy how effective an arrow is but he had fallen asleep and I couldn't wake him so she got a free pass card.


----------

